# 5 hacker-proof tactics for travelers



## longknife (Dec 9, 2018)

*I’m not about to do any travelling in the near future and sure wouldn’t be taking anything but our cell phone if I did. So, this is for all you techies who can’t go anywhere without all your goodies.*

_You have to be smarter than the hackers. Let’s start with your money. Tap or click here for five critical settings so hackers can’t access your bank accounts. _

_Hackers are also getting very innovative about how they steal cars. Before you leave your car in the driveway to thwart off the burglars, think like a hacker. Tap or click here for seven clever ways hackers are stealing cars right from under their owner’s nose. _

_To protect yourself from these clandestine attacks, take a few extra precautions this holiday season._

_1. Use the right type of connection_

_2. Just assume you’re being watched_

_3. Don’t charge up at any outlet you see_

_4. Disable what you don’t need_

_5. Watch where you leave data behind_

_And finally, similar to what was mentioned above, be careful connecting to a Wi-Fi network or USB port you’re unsure about even once you reach your destination. That includes hotels where you may be staying, Airbnbs or other similar rental properties. _

*Explanations and more* @ 5 hacker-proof tactics for travelers


----------

